# Please Join us for the 2014 East Coast Meet



## Mpdsnowman (Aug 2, 2013)

*Please join us for our 7th Annual​*

*2014 East Coast Ski/Snowboard Meet**
*
*Thursday February 27th thru Tuesday March 4th 2014*








​ *Come along for our 7th  year in a row as we do this meet in the most epic way possible! We have  reserved once again the 800 and 900 blocks of slopeside condominiums (ride/ski in,  ride/ski out) with everything you need!
*




​ ​*These condominiums  are located literally at the tram base (across from the moon glades)  Ride/Ski in and Ride/ski out at your convenience! Take advantage of  being right there. E**njoy the events the resort has planned to the fullest. No  driving worries, no loading and un loading of gear. First and last trax  every day! Once we are there we are all set!*

*Package price: 
$625.00 Per Person (Single)
$610.00 Per Person (Group Condo)
*_*Must be 21*_*
*


*Package Includes:*
*5 nights lodging in a slopeside condominium 






6 days of Lift tickets 






6 days of full waterpark access





*​* 
**Plus!**
**Opening night buffet dinner (sponsored by Moe’s Southwest grill)
*



​ 

*Evening mardi gras keg parties with all the beer, non-alcoholic and snacks (sponsored by Magic Hat Brewery)*



​

And Much Much More!​
*Download our 2014 PDF Brochure:*
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/23274091/2014 east coast meet  word brochure.pdf
*
Get in early and download the registration form now! 
*https://dl.dropbox.com/u/23274091/registration form.doc

*Never seen the place?? Learn about Jay Peak:*​ https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/23274091/Welcome to Jay Peak.htm
​ *
Deposits*​*
Bookings start August 1, 2013. The First non refundable  deposit of $200.00 per person ($600.00 for group condos) must be sent in  along with the registration form.

The Second deposit of $200.00 per person is due by November 1st.
The Third and final balance of $225.00 is due by January 15th. *
(For group condos  second and third payments will be $255.00 per person)



*Roster information*​
*Once we receive your completed registration form you will be added to the roster as “committed”. Once we receive your initial non refundable deposit you will be changed to “confirmed” and guaranteed your spot for the meet. 

Due to the high volume of interest  particularly with the group condos I suggest you get your deposits along  with the registration form in once August 1st bookings start.
*
Roster Update as of September 27th, 2013
*
9 Members committed
1 Member Confirmed

2 Group Condos committed
2 Group Condos confirmed
(six per condo)*




*Special Events*

*Growler BIG AIR competition 2014!*

​*




Once again were going back to the rock @ green beret and take flight in our very own growler big air competition! ​*

*Demo Days*










*You want Never Summer, we  got it! Thanks to Gilly’s, we will again have a selection of boards to  demo during the meet. This is your opportunity to learn to ride the  boards you always wanted to and get updated information!  
*​

*
**Spots are limited and you dont want to miss the most epic Ski and Snowboard meet the internet could ever conceive!!! *



*7 Years and still finding stash spots!*
​







*Check back here to this  original post for more updated information as we get closer. If you have  any questions please do not hesitate to ask in here or pm me. *

Additional information and updagtes can be found on my facebook
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Epic-Snowboarding-Meets/154554981265185​


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 2, 2013)

Sounds like fun.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 2, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Sounds like fun.


+1

Everything, skiing-wise, is kinda _fluid_ at the moment MPD, but looks like a great little getaway to "other portions of the NE...aka VT"!..lol


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Aug 2, 2013)

Lol it is a great trip. A nice package. What I do is update that original post with the roster updates and other information as we get closer. The real deal about this trip is weather your a skier, rider, or both and regardless of your experience level you really do come out better when you ride in groups and deal with the terrain together. Its very unique and if one has never been to jay be it on this trip or another you really should check it out. We start the threads early to give people time to clear their schedules. 

But the package is awesome and your right there ground zero....

I still have to add to the op. I justed wanted to post it up because bookings started lol.

Heres a vid from last year...


----------



## bigbog (Aug 2, 2013)

That snow looks sooooooo nice......


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 2, 2013)

how many people in a group condo?  

if there were a non-skier or two in a group could $$ be adjusted?


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 2, 2013)

That is really good prices, maybe a trip to Jay for first time since I was 12 this season.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Aug 2, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> how many people in a group condo?
> 
> if there were a non-skier or two in a group could $$ be adjusted?



There are six people per condo. If someone does not ski/ride they will adjust the pricing. We had a pregnant girl come along with her husband last year and it ended up being a couple of hundred bucks or so for the week. What they get would be lodging, full access to waterpark, opening night buffet and the beer/soda for the week. 

And there are some things non skiers can do. The guy last year got her a massage and she really liked it. I mean theres enough to keep the busy, plus they are right there with everyone and the condos are 200 yards from the tram and people from the group are always around. Being there a week you can really wind down and enjoy yourself.

Another nice thing is you will be with people who really know the place. Not that others on here do not however over the years we tend to find heavy stash spots..and we know how to get out of em lol...


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 2, 2013)

forgot to ask 

while the prices are great  is there a kid's rate?


----------



## Slo Mo (Aug 2, 2013)

In the past it was always 21+, I would guess that will continue this year.  It really is a great trip with the people, mountain, snow.  It has become the highlight of my winter even though the drive is boring and not exactly fun without awd or winter tires.  Can't wait for my 3rd year in a row, if anyone has any questions at all about my experience don't hesitate to pm me.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks Mo lol good to see ya!

It has always been a 21 plus rule basically because there is beer there and it was an internet thing. I have done meets out west where people do bring their kids, kids being they can ski or ride to the avg one would expect. 

This  particular trip all started by renting houses in Alpine Haven down the road from the resort. Being an internet based trip we keep it to adults because of the experience which is gained thru the whole week. However I would not have much of an issue with someone at 19-20 age (or within range) as long as they were part of a specific group condo where the parent is involved. That I have had, my own son lol...I did modify the op for 21plus. Im just in the process of adding more details..

The thing I like about the trip is your right there and I dont have to start my car for a week (until they tell us to move them so they can plow) and the people over the years have been tremendous. If you go to my facebook page you can see many who have gone and return in the past. I could go on about the quality of the people who go on this. Thats why its lasted this long. And they make friends for life so thats a plus.

Lol but the best is we luck out. We book this trip this time every year and if you look past history we get snow like this....


----------



## dlague (Aug 4, 2013)

This is a great package!  We are always up there around this time of year and have experienced dumps even two years ago when the rest of NE got nothing (51" in three days that year)!  We will be there again with some friends so we will have to see if notice the group!  There are two events that will bookend that trip which some may want to consider Hope on the Slopes (American Cancer Society) to raise money for a good cause and Ride and Ski apres ski party!


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Aug 5, 2013)

Yea I remember that dump. I was nervous lol. Not a flake the whole winter long in the entire region and just three days before almost 5 feet of snow lol. This trip usually would coincide with their mardi gras. Last year they moved that up two weeks to he real mardi gras but I think they may push it back to the original like in the past.


----------



## dlague (Aug 5, 2013)

Mpdsnowman said:


> Yea I remember that dump. I was nervous lol. Not a flake the whole winter long in the entire region and just three days before almost 5 feet of snow lol. This trip usually would coincide with their mardi gras. Last year they moved that up two weeks to he real mardi gras but I think they may push it back to the original like in the past.



That's right they did move it up!  That was some of the best skiing I every experienced.  Hope to run into some of you!  The video I watched - was that Andre's Paradise?


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Aug 5, 2013)

You will see us. We wear orange strips on our clothing so in case someone gets lost lol. Part of that vid is Andres. With everything we shoot and vid we try and get all the trails posted...Lol obviously thats an easier said than done thing..






I must admit, I like looking at these photos now because were really not far away


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Aug 6, 2013)

Here is a private webpage I put up for the meet. This is the page I update all the time with new and important information on the trip. If you are interested in going it might not be a bad idea to bookmark this page and check back every now and then. Feel free to pass the link onto anyone you may know who is interested in a trip like this as well. With the new group condo package this webpage might be a good  tool in explaining the trip because it has all the links, printouts, forms and fun stuff so people can be fully updated with a simple click of the browser.

This format was created because a lot of the members who go don't necessarily frequent forums, facebook etc. Just another good communication tool

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/23274091/Welcome to the 2014 East Coast Meet.htm


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Aug 9, 2013)

I only live about an hour from Jay so I don't need the lodging but I would love to come ski with you guys and hit your big air comp!

625 is a pretty great deal for slope side lodging, lift tickets and water park! Nice!


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Aug 9, 2013)

And all the beer too lol Lol I like to boast this as the best priced trip in the country lol...But it is a good deal and an honest one too. Yea come join us you will find us for sure. We usually do the big air off the green beret rock if conditions are right.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Aug 9, 2013)

I know this rock very well! =)


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Aug 9, 2013)

Ohh its a fun one lol....


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Sep 10, 2013)

Wow past labor day already and there is a ski show this weekend at the fairgrounds lol...I guess thats not a bad thing lol.

Anyway I plan on updating the roster later this week. Thanks to those who sent in the forms and deposits, 


Were gettin there....


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Sep 24, 2013)

Ok here we go lol. Here is the updated roster information.

*Individual packages:
9 Members Committed
1 Member Confirmed
*​
*Group Condos:
2 Condos Committed
1 Condo Confirmed*




​


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Sep 27, 2013)

We just got another group condo committed. That makes four of them (total 24 people) plus the 10 individuals so now we are up to 34. More people are in the process of lining up their vacations and securing the funds. If you are interested in going but have not got ahold of me yet please do so. If I have to hold more condos I can so let me know before they sell them out. 

Again, these are the best slopeside condos they got and spots are limited...


----------



## vinnyv11 (Oct 2, 2013)

Sounds like a great trip.  I've been meaning to go to Jay.  Is this trip mostly for snowboarders or is it a good mix.  Also how do the individual sign ups work.  Do you pair people up or do I need to fill a room/condo.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 2, 2013)

vinnyv11 said:


> Sounds like a great trip.  I've been meaning to go to Jay.  Is this trip mostly for snowboarders or is it a good mix.  Also how do the individual sign ups work.  Do you pair people up or do I need to fill a room/condo.



No they get both snowboarders and smokers, Jay gets more natural snow then anyone else in North East you should go.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Oct 3, 2013)

Its actually a great mix of both skiers and snowboarders. To me its really irrelevant and the same for the people who go because we all work together and were doing the same thing just a little different technique. Age wise its all over the board lol. The first meet we had 7 years ago we had just 10 people. Ages were 21 to 76 both skiers and riders lol. We rented a house in Alpine Haven which is about 4 miles from the resort itself. The following year it went to two houses, then three the third and 4 houses the fourth year. As the meet grew so did the mix of skiers and riders as well as the age group broadened. 

Since the 5th year we have been fully on the resort itself. I really honestly think this trip has turned out so well because we have been able to grow it along with the resort itself as they grow. As they get bigger they can offer more in the packages (such as the indoor water park which is really cool) and since we have been doing business with them all along they work really well with me on the packages...

The best part is the people, I cant say enough about them. They all have made this meet and some have been going every year and others come back after a year or two off and some come in fresh and make friends for life. 

Now as far as the individuals here is how that works. If you decide to go be it by yourself or with a friend, I will put you in a condo with other people. (each condo holds six).  People always work well together and honestly it is common they come back the next year with that group lol.

The group condo is when you have 5 other people going and want to all be together (the condos are all in the same area and its common people visit the other condos...Its truly fun lol...







Regardless if your a skier or rider you will come out with a better skill level just by going thru this with others. Skill ranges go beginner to expert to BC experience...

But spots in the box are limited and you dont want to miss this ride for sure...


----------



## Skier4life (Oct 4, 2013)

This sounds like an amazing trip!!! Well priced too...


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Oct 5, 2013)

It is and like I said its the people who go who make it so. And its nice to have beer and drinks included for the week. Not that anyone over drinks but the fact it is included saves a ton of money because that is an expenditure that really empties your pockets especially being there for a week.

But the ultimate goal here is to meet others who share the same enthusiasm and at the same time increase your skill level by skiing and riding with them....


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Nov 12, 2013)

Well it looks like a great start to Winter in the NE thats for sure. Hopefully some of you got out for some early season runs at killington or even jay where the locals are having fun.  It actually snowed outside my house in syracuse last night which is always  a great sign this time of year lol..

Anyway an update on the meet. Out of the seven condos, five are booked. The group condo package is sweet and people jumped on it. I can get more if people are interested. I still have single spots left but now people are getting back to me after clearing vacations, etc...

So now that the snow is falling if anyone wants in just let me know. I will hold spots for this forum no problem. For those reading this who have already contacted me look for a private email to everyone on the roster by the end of this month.

Like everyone else I am very excited to hop on snow once again. The photo below was from jays site last week...good enough reason for me to get pumped lol






Here is the updated web page 

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/23274091/Welcome to the 2014 East Coast Meet.htm


----------



## baldylox (Nov 13, 2013)

This site is pretty low traffic, eh Carm?   I think I'll be back in this year.  Solo.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Nov 14, 2013)

Lol awesome glad u found it lol. You might like this site they get a lot of traffic plus its all year around too....northeast style lol..Plus they dont have all that childish clique drama the admins of the other site instigate and promote. Thats why its dying quickly and we simply moved on like all the rest of the members who made that place...

 Yea you gotta come back for sure. Just get me your updated email so I can pass you everything....

Its all waitin for ya buddy...


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Dec 6, 2013)

*Update lol*

At this point we have 40 firm signed up which means we have two spots left for the condos we have booked. We may have some cancellations as we get closer but if not and you still want to join in, jay has more condos for me they will throw in I just need to let them know. I will get more condos because others are finalizing their work schedules.

Look for a private email from me by the middle of next week. Things are shaping up GREAT! and like I said Jay will issue me more condos if anyone wants in...still plenty of time!


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jan 3, 2014)

Jay has received a nice big fat check and more condos will be added. I can take individual registrations up to February 15th. Group condos (6 per condo) can be booked a week before the meet (subject to availablity)

Again. This looks like a great year in the works. There is no better package for this price in this country...if you want to do this, plenty of time....


----------



## Custom_Todd (Jan 9, 2014)

So everyone bailed on me for my trip to Jay this year. But I still want to go. I remembered from the other site that you guys did this trip every year. I would be flying solo. 

Do "singles" come along or is mostly everyone paired up with friends?


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi Todd,
I would say its 90% singles and 10 couples. Its kinda neat cause it started out all single and its grown to actually creating marriages and kids so were kinda proud of that. But yea its mostly singles, some bring their gf's or bf's too. What will happen is you will meet alot of great people. I cant say enough about that...in fact this is from a member who was on the first meet with us at jay and he recently posted this on another forum. I felt this to be one of the nicest things ever said about this trip....



> There is already conventional wisdom associated with the term "East  Coast Meet" and it usually involves Jay, Carm, Growler Rail Jams, Magic Hat, Yummy Cookies, and "the greatest events the Internets have ever conceived"......or something along those lines.



But I still have spots and will get more condos for anyone that wants in. Its all explained in this link right here:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/23274091/Welcome to the 2014 East Coast Meet.htm


Let me know...


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jan 9, 2014)

And I would say the avg ages are between 26 and 52, the majority being the late 20's up to early 40's......

Which really isnt a wide time frame in life lol....I like to think anyway lol...


----------



## yeggous (Jan 9, 2014)

Mpdsnowman said:


> And I would say the avg ages are between 26 and 52, the majority being the late 20's up to early 40's......
> 
> Which really isnt a wide time frame in life lol....I like to think anyway lol...



Sounds like perfect ski club member material


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jan 9, 2014)

Lol more or less...and they come from all over....actually here is a breakdown of demographics on who is attending this year...

5- upstate NY
4-Downstate NY
3-PA
3-VA
5-MD
2-Canada
2-KY
17-MA
1 RI


More are coming in now but you can see where they come in from....


----------



## kykiee (Jan 9, 2014)

Sounds like a good time


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jan 13, 2014)

Im going to put an email out to everyone on the roster on the 15th. I did start a waiting list for additional spots and have three on it so if anyone wants in or wants to add friends just let me know. There is plenty of time left to get in on this. Next payment goes to the resort at the end of this month and they will certainly add onto the contract for me..

Lol 60 people fill the box lol...were almost there...


----------



## gstevens.iii (Jan 14, 2014)

oh mannn


----------



## dlague (Jan 14, 2014)

Will be there on March 1st with Ride and Ski NE for their tour stop!  We have a place up there so hope to see some of you there!


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jan 16, 2014)

Ohhh for sure you will find us. As you read this thread the clues will become more prevalent lol....Anyway I am booking an 8th condo because others from past years are joining in now so it looks like I have four new spots to fill a condo if anyone wants in.

Get in line...its gonna be an epic one.....


----------



## baldylox (Jan 17, 2014)

Who's coming back Carm?  Andy?

I Paypal'd you the balance due.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jan 17, 2014)

I got it tks z...

Yes he is, he is finalizing his end. I believe he is trying to arrange a pickup at burlington with MDC..Several others are back from the house years as well...

Your gonna love the jump to the resort. No un necessary driving to and from the mountain....except for dip runs...


----------



## baldylox (Jan 22, 2014)

Jeebus!  Stateside looks a little different than what I remember.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 22, 2014)

Holy chit! The new Stateside Lodge looks bigger then ye olde Hotel Jay! 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jan 23, 2014)

Lol indeed baldy your gonna find it to be a little upgrade from when you were there last lol...And the best part is you got the best private condos there....

Yea plankx its much bigger than the jay hotel.....which by the way has been replaced by this...They now call it the hotel jay






and this is in the back....







I am all most sold out of spots. once the condos are filled I can put people in the hotel Jay Im sure group sales will work with me as they have historically ....

gettin close people..


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 23, 2014)

Wow, dude this trip looks awesome! Unfortunately I won't be able to join you this year. Maybe next? 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 23, 2014)

Attempting to edit my recent post. Not working out so well... 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 23, 2014)

Hopefully I can recruit some of my skiing buddies  

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## baldylox (Jan 24, 2014)

twinplanx = Joe Jr or an imposter!? :grin:


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 24, 2014)

Who is Joe Jr, perhaps HE is the imposter...? 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## baldylox (Jan 24, 2014)

He is twinplanks  on another forum.  A long time fixture of the meet.

Where ya located, doppleganger?  I'm in the land of Billy Joel and Oysterfest.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 24, 2014)

Really ^?  I thought I was sooo original :-( 

You must be in Oyster Bay Long Island where that boy rides with a six-pack in his hand. I'm from the land of rednecks and Lyme disease, otherwise known as Ridge. 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jan 25, 2014)

Lol what would the internet be with just one twinplanx lol..But to reference baldylox that twinplanx is in fact going lol. We ride/ski on weekends...in fact ill see him tomorrow, but he is going.

I did just send a private email to everyone on the roster. I can tell this really is going to be epic just on who is new and who is coming back. I have a few people on a waiting list and if the slopeside's are all booked  im going to see what we can do with the jay hotel . Again its all right there.. 

This shot was posted an hour ago off their Fb. Looks like a great year


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Mar 1, 2014)

Great weather, great people is the only way to  sum this one up. More vids and photos will be coming. Once again Jay comes thru..


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Mar 1, 2014)

Heres another vid that just came in...Were expecting more snow for tonight and tomorrow. Should be good...


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Mar 6, 2014)

The snow was awesome. Thursday shocked everyone since we really didnt think it snowed recently..But when we went into some glades we know of we found this...





Every other day had snow except Monday and Tuesday the day we left.  It was cold always below zero but no wind delays, no long crowds except for Saturday but we scheduled a trip to Burke and basically avoided the crowds...

Here are some random photos:














One of the things we like to do is the famed "dip". Snow was there every day but we beat it up pretty good by the end of the week.


Ultimately it was another epic trip.  Next year I might expand it to include the townhouses because some have hot tubs. I did secure the 8 slope sides for next year.  But for now we have memories and soon enough be back there again....


----------

